# Pet Microchipping Sheffield / Dronfield / Ect



## Karlpetchipping (Aug 2, 2010)

Fully trained by Pet Detect and fully insured, Mobile Registered Microchip Implanter of small animals, Dogs / Cats / Rabbits / Puppies / Kittens / Guinea Pigs and Ferrets, all done stress free in your own home. Locally in & around the Sheffield - Dronfield area.. Special offers are available.

::: www.pet-microchipping.com :::
::: www.petmicrochipping.org :::
::: www.microchipping.org :::
::: www.petchipping.co.uk :::
::: www.petmicrochippingcompany.co.uk :::
::: www.petmicrochipping.eu :::
::: www.petmicrochipping.info :::


----------

